# Staple Gun



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

I would return it. Mine did that for a while, and then got quickly worse for relaibility - to about 50/50.


----------



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spate Of Bad Luck?*



ptarmigan61 said:


> I would return it. Mine did that for a while, and then got quickly worse for relaibility - to about 50/50.


Thank you.

I'm having a tough time getting a staple gun that I'm satisfied with.

My first try was the Arrow T50 R.E.D. which shot blanks about 20% of the time and was the reason for initiating this thread. I returned it and went to Sears to purchase the Craftsman Professional Stapler/Brad Nailer, Heavy-Duty, EasyFire™ Forward Action™ with Rapid-Fire. This initially worked fine but suddenly a spring that is part of the mechanism fell out when I was loading brads. I returned it and took another one off the shelf and decided to try it out right in the store. I noticed an intermittent delay of about a second before the staple was shot out. The salesperson said this was normal but I wasn't so sure and just cancelled the order.

I would like to purchase a staple gun but I'm a bit hesitant for obvious reasons.

I understand that the internal stresses of this tool are tremendous so I'm wondering if I'm expecting too much from it?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never had a problem with my Arrow T-50 except when the wife brought home some generic staples......
THEN it misfired and gave me grief amost every other staple....
***cheap made in "you know where" crap***
Only use Arrow staples in the Arrow gun and you should be fine.
Look on CL or at yard sales for an older one like this if need be, the older ones were built to last practically forever.... :thumbsup:
(I also have 2 of the front pushers, a crappy one I got as a gift, and a Powershot, which is ok... but I'm old fashioned, I guess... I like this one. It's shiny. :laughing: ) 

DM


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

Bob Guercio said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm having a tough time getting a staple gun that I'm satisfied with.
> 
> ...


I don't think so...that's what they were designed to do. I ended up buying a PowerShot....excellent reliability so far.


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> I've never had a problem with my Arrow T-50 except when the wife brought home some generic staples......
> THEN it misfired and gave me grief amost every other staple....
> ***cheap made in "you know where" crap***
> Only use Arrow staples in the Arrow gun and you should be fine.
> ...


I'm with you...the one that died on me was three years old. I have one that's 30 here in town.
The new one was at the lake. ( I always have one at the lake for projects)


----------

